# draw stop



## pittbull46 (Aug 6, 2010)

I found the Turbow draw stop any info would be great it's for a Mathews Drenalin LD thanks


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

you should change the cam to do ti the correct way.....


----------

